# Do you speak Finnish or Swedish?



## Språkliga Möten

If I want to ask "do you speak Finnish or Swedish?", which is right?

Is it "Puhutko suomea *tai* ruotsia?" or "Puhutko suomea *vai* ruotsia?"


----------



## JukkaT

They are both correct 

"Puhutko suomea tai ruotsia?" If you want to know does the person speak either language.

"Puhutko suomea vai ruotsia?" If you want to know which of the two languages the person is talking. So this is more like "Are you speaking finnish or swedish?"

Well, you probably wanted to know the first one, so the answer is "Puhutko suomea *tai* ruotsia?


----------



## sakvaka

And if you want to use polite forms, say _Puhutteko suomea tai ruotsia?_


----------

